# Moving to the Philippines with dual citizen wife and child



## chrischameleon (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi all,

My wife is a dual citizen of NZ and the Philippines. Our son is thus eligible for Philippines citizenship by birth. We sent of the forms to the Philippines embassy to register his birth, and the receipt of this form was acknowledged by the embassy.

I asked the embassy what further steps needed to be taken to secure his citizenship and they replied that he was already a citizen, but if we wished to move to the Philippines we would need to apply for a "Certificate of Philippine Citizenship" from the BI. I'll get onto that soon.


We're planning on moving to the Philippines next year. Just wandering though, if we need to acquire a Philippine passport for our son or if we can arrive in the country on his NZ passport. Will he be restricted to a 30 day stay as an NZ passport holder or will his Philippines citizenship allow him an unrestricted stay?

Cheers for any info.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Typically dual citizens are required to use the local passport to enter one of their countries of citizenship. 

I am assuming that your son is an infant? Can he be added to your wife's PH passport to get him into the country as a citizen? I would think that if he entered on the NZ passport that the Ph would have him in the system as a tourist and be looking for him to leave or extend his tourist visa.

This sounds like a question you would want to ask a responsible government official in writing than random strangers on the internet.


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

My partner and our kids all enter on a British passport and are given a Balikbayan visa which is good for a 12 month stay.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Look into the returning of a dual citizen. You have a time limited huge exemption on bringing in house hold goods (important if that is part of the plan).


----------

